# Only in Wisconsin



## blacktop (Jul 17, 2004)

Hermaphroditic deer with seven legs 'tasty'
Wisconsin hunter bags odd beast with pickup in driveway, eats it

FOND DU LAC, Wis. - Rick Lisko hunts deer with a bow but got his most unusual one driving his truck down his mile-long driveway. The young buck had nub antlers - and seven legs. Lisko said it also had both male and female reproductive organs. "It was definitely a freak of nature," Lisko said. "I guess it's a real rarity."

He said he slowed down as the buck and two does ran across the driveway Nov. 22, but the buck ran under the truck and got hit.

When he looked at the animal, he noticed three- to four-inch appendages growing from the rear legs. Later, he found a smaller appendage growing from one of the front legs.
"It's a pretty weird deer," he said, describing the extra legs as resembling "crab pinchers."

"It kind of gives you the creeps when you look at it," he said, but he thought he saw the appendages moving, as if they were functional, before the deer was hit.

Warden Doug Bilgo of the state Department of Natural Resources came to Lisko's property near Mud Lake in the town of Osceola to tag the deer.

"I have never seen anything like that in all the years that I've been working as a game warden and being a hunter myself," Bilgo said. "It wasn't anything grotesque or ugly or anything. It was just unusual that it would have those little appendages growing out like that."

Bilgo took photos and sent information on the animal to DNR wildlife managers.

John Hoffman of Eden Meat Market skinned the deer for Lisko, who wasn't going to waste the venison from the animal.

"And by the way, I did eat it," Lisko said. "It was tasty."


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Wisconsin makes the headlines again


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

At least this time it was an animal being shot and not about some nut job.

I have been saying though to people look at how often this sort of thing happens to cows. I have seen cows sheep and goats with this sort of thing. Though male and females parts is very uncommin. Must have gotten his X's and Y's mixed around. XXY


----------

